# WinCC als OPC Client Kommunikation mit OPC Server?



## nate (5 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

Kann man WinCC als OPC Client mit einem OPC Server (z.B. von Matrikon) verbinden? Und Wie???

Das WinCC und der OPC Server laufen auf demselben Rechner.

Danke!!!


----------



## chrissi52000 (8 Februar 2010)

Ja kann man.
WinCC ist Client und Server gleichzeitig.
Vorrausgesetzt das dein Server fertig konfiguriert ist, musst du in WinCC im Variablenhaushalt  noch den Kanal OPC Groups einfügen. 
Rechter Mausklich drauf und Systemparameter auswählen. 
Alle verfügbaren Server werden nun gesucht und angezeigt. 
Unter Local müsste dann dein Server erscheinen(ist ja auf dem gleichen Rechner).
Server auswählen und Browse Server anklicken.
Jetzt markierste noch die gewünschten Tags und drückst Items hinzufügen und fertig.

Gruß
Christian


----------

